
Raft Is So Fetch: The Raft Consensus Algorithm Explained Through Mean Girls - akulkarni
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/raft-is-so-fetch/
======
true_religion
Also, if you never watched Mean Girls and want to know what all the fuss is a
about, look at this article as Mean Girls as explained via the Raft Consensus
Algorithm.

------
Havoc
I guess she finally made fetch happen

------
sbpayne
I didn’t realize this is what I was looking for all my life

------
alteria
I wish more protocols and algorithms were explained this way

